# Why do you like Tolkien?



## Elfarmari (Nov 11, 2002)

Do you read Tolkien's books because they are good stories or because it is great literature? Notice that there are only two options; please choose one or the other, not both!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfarmari _
> *Do you read Tolkien's books because they are good stories or because it is great literature? Notice that there are only two options; please choose one or the other, not both! *




Tolkien wrote a excellent storyline and the actual character devolpment , style of writing is amazing.


----------



## Carantalath (Nov 11, 2002)

I picked that Tolkien wrote great stories because they reminded me of bedtime stories that my parents used to tell me when I was little. There are lots of characters who are all very unique and the story has a lot of action and fantasy in it. Of course, my parents didn't tell me stories that were this good but...


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 11, 2002)

Because hes amazing!!i picked lit. because he made them seem real where as storys are like jack and the bean stalk or fairy tales...


----------



## Flame of Anor (Nov 11, 2002)

I would love to say both but as we all know that is not an option. I said literature because it is very well written and structured. Tolkien was a remarkable man. He had all that imagination. I am envious. Albert Einstein said, "Imagination is more important that knowledge. Knowledge is limited. Imagination encompasses the world."

-Flame of Anor




P.S. This is my 400th post yea!! I am happy


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 11, 2002)

hey your from the gamefaqs thing rite?!?


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 11, 2002)

I admire the stories more than I admire the literature, but both are great.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Weathergirl2006 _
> *hey your from the gamefaqs thing rite?!? *


me? no i am sorry but i am not.

-Flame of Anor


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 12, 2002)

ok well theres a FlameofArnor345..so i thought it might be you becuz it also a lotr thing..sorry


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 12, 2002)

Tolkien wrote fabulously expanse world full of myhtologically heroic and incredible events; this makes both the Silmarillion and the LotR excellent stories, but as literature they are not all that special. Besides being the first modern fantasy book ever written (which is no small feat!), the LotR is not psychologically, philosophically or otherwise thought-inducingly inclined, althuogh the Sil is more so as it is a true masterpiece of Myth.


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 12, 2002)

I like LotR and the sil because of the great stories, but I love reading them repeatedly because of the great writing. I love the way he makes the stories come alive, describing things so that you can see what is happening, know what the characters are thinking, and become emotionally involved in the story. Tolkien's books are the only books I can read through, and then immediately begin reading again, and like it just as much.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 12, 2002)

i like it becuase I an see it so clearly.When i was thinking about the movie i thought about toms scean then i realized he wasn't in it!i could see it though!!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Weathergirl2006 _
> *ok well theres a FlameofArnor345..so i thought it might be you becuz it also a lotr thing..sorry *


 There is nothing to be sorry about. It is totally ok. I can understand where the misconception would lie.

-Flame of Anor


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Nov 12, 2002)

I would say both but thats not an option so I'll say it is a great story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Nov 14, 2002)

mmmmm, I think.... literature? No, wait, the charector development was too awesome.... No, I have to go with literature.... no, wait, story..... no, hang on..... perhaps I'll go with literature..... or story. Well, I've narrowed down the possibilities. I'd have to say either story or literature.


----------

